# Easy metallic smokey eye makeup tutorial w/ drugstore/inexpensive products



## TheAsiyahK (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello beauties! I'm 16 and I am a fairly new youtuber from New York with a love for makeup and fashion. Here is my first youtube video. It is a metallic smokey eye with inexpensive/drugstore products. I hope you all enjoy the video. Please take the time to like comment subscribe and check out my other videos as well. Below I will link the video, my channel and my social media platforms so that you can connect with me! Feel free to message me as well. Thank You! & Stay Beautiful

[video=youtube;jd2rA5GMYIk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd2rA5GMYIk[/video]


----------

